# Samp - Inter: 28 settembre 2019 ore 18. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (27 Settembre 2019)

Sampdoria - Inter, anticipo del sabato e testacoda tra la prima e l'ultima della Serie A. Si gioca sabato 28 settembre 2019 alle ore 18 a Genova.

Dove vedere Samp - Inter in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su Sky

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sampdoria - Inter, anticipo del sabato e testacoda tra la prima e l'ultima della Serie A. Si gioca sabato 28 settembre 2019 alle ore 18 a Genova.
> 
> Dove vedere Samp - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...




Admin, sto cercando di contattarti in privato ma hai la casella piena.


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2019)

up


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2019)

Gol di Sanchez, deviazione di schiena


----------



## Lambro (28 Settembre 2019)

Quando si dice che la stagione deve essere tua, ma quanti gol fortunosi incredibili hanno fatto quest'anno.

Certo se la meritano perchè giocano, li guardo con invidia, pressing alto e feroce coesione gioco a 2 tocchi idee spesso chiare.

Cosa vuol dire Conte, pazzesco.


----------



## iceman. (28 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gol di Sanchez, deviazione di schiena



Gli gira tutto bene, ma comunque avrebbero segnato a momenti, sono scandalosi dietro i blucerchiati


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2019)

2-0 ancora Sanchez


----------



## 7vinte (28 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gol di Sanchez, deviazione di schiena


Lo hanno dato a Sensi. Ma ora ha segnato lo stesso


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2019)

Sto Sanchez sta già in Super Sayan God

Pazzesco Conte...


----------



## iceman. (28 Settembre 2019)

Che palle


----------



## Lambro (28 Settembre 2019)

Tiro ciccato da Sensi, arriva Sanchez e fa il secondo.

Incredibile la fortuna che hanno.


----------



## iceman. (28 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Sanchez sta già in Super Sayan God
> 
> Pazzesco Conte...



È gobbo"cit
Meglio Giampaolo che ha stile"cit


----------



## Lambro (28 Settembre 2019)

Chamot è pietoso , come puo' uno cosi' giocare in serie A.


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2019)

Occhio a DJ Francesco. Potrebbe essere tranquillamente il nostro prossimo allenatore.


----------



## iceman. (28 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Chamot è pietoso , come puo' uno cosi' giocare in serie A.



Tutta la Samp è pietosa, qui c'è gente che vorrebbe anche giocatori loro, linetty praet ekdal Lol


----------



## iceman. (28 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Occhio a DJ Francesco. Potrebbe essere tranquillamente il nostro prossimo allenatore.



Per la serie B sarebbe tanta roba


----------



## Aron (28 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Sanchez sta già in Super Sayan God
> 
> Pazzesco Conte...



Eh ma Conte non fa il bel giuoco di Giampaolo


----------



## Aron (28 Settembre 2019)

Doppietta di Sanchez? Il trentenne bollito? Quello arrivato in prestito e non a titolo definitivo?


----------



## Prealpi (28 Settembre 2019)

Sampdoria proprio scarsa quest'anno, all'Inda poi in questo momento basta che buttano la palla questa in qualche modo entra, fortuna sfacciata


----------



## Prealpi (28 Settembre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Doppietta di Sanchez? Il trentenne bollito? Quello arrivato in prestito e non a titolo definitivo?



Doppietta per modo di dire, due gol casuali


----------



## Hellscream (28 Settembre 2019)

Ulteriori dimostrazioni che il calcio è semplicissimo:

Hai una squadra/allenatore forti? = Vinci.

Hai una squadra/allenatore mediocri? = Perdi

Però è meglio andare a dietro a orchestre, veleni e fidelizzazioni.


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2019)

Io credo che Conte in Serie A lotterebbe tranquillamente per lo scudetto anche con la Florentia Viola


----------



## iceman. (28 Settembre 2019)

Ma se Giampaolo è un maestro, Conte cosa è? Un luminare?


----------



## bmb (28 Settembre 2019)

Li invidio soprattutto per il culo sfacciato che hanno.


----------



## Prealpi (28 Settembre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma se Giampaolo è un maestro, Conte cosa è? Un luminare?


Direi proprio di sì


----------



## Zenos (28 Settembre 2019)

Audero 20 milioni...ma quando la GdF nella sede di Vinovo?


----------



## Zenos (28 Settembre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma se Giampaolo è un maestro, Conte cosa è? Un luminare?



Che centra,Conte non ha bisogno di 3 mesi come il nuovo Sacchi!


----------



## Prealpi (28 Settembre 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Li invidio soprattutto per il culo sfacciato che hanno.


La fortuna può anche essere figlia della positività che hanno ora, ti gira proprio tutto dal verso giusto


----------



## iceman. (28 Settembre 2019)

Credo che il nostro reale valore sia quello della Sampdoria comunque


----------



## Lambro (28 Settembre 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Doppietta di Sanchez? Il trentenne bollito? Quello arrivato in prestito e non a titolo definitivo?



No il primo gol è di Sensi ,lui la devi involontariamente con la schiena (palo gol poi , che cul)
Per il resto Conte è capace davvero di riesumare i morti.


----------



## Lambro (28 Settembre 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ulteriori dimostrazioni che il calcio è semplicissimo:
> 
> Hai una squadra/allenatore forti? = Vinci.
> 
> ...



Quello che conta di più è avere una società forte, fondamentale.
Sono rinati con Suning , che ha attirato Marotta, che ha chiamato Conte (a sua volta attirato dalla società).


----------



## Schism75 (28 Settembre 2019)

La differenza è che Conte come è arrivato ha messo subito le cose in chiaro:Icardi, perisic e naingollan non mi servono e non li voglio. Fuori squadra e venduti.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Settembre 2019)

Se ciao e chi li ferma questi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2019)

A fine anno il distacco di punti sarà umiliante.


----------



## iceman. (28 Settembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A fine anno il distacco di punti sarà umiliante.



Saranno una 30ina 40ina , che bello però stiamo sistemando i conti, perché se prendi duarte di ammortamento viene -0.5 più il costo di gestione degli spogliatoi pari a 2, a questo sottrai il lordo del terreno di San Siro e sei a posto, l'anno prossimo vendi Donnarumma e fai plusvalenze per 10.33, è l'unica via"cit


----------



## iceman. (28 Settembre 2019)

Sto colley è scandalso, l'anno scorso se li è mangiati tutti i nostri.


----------



## Solo (28 Settembre 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> La differenza è che Conte come è arrivato ha messo subito le cose in chiaro:Icardi, perisic e naingollan non mi servono e non li voglio. Fuori squadra e venduti.


"Suso è un fuoriclasse" - Giampy


----------



## uolfetto (28 Settembre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Tutta la Samp è pietosa, qui c'è gente che vorrebbe anche giocatori loro, linetty praet ekdal Lol



praet è andato al leicester. via il miglior centrocampista, via il miglior difensore (andersen), quagliarella che magari sta un po' tirando il fiato ed ecco che la samp è indebolita di brutto.


----------



## iceman. (28 Settembre 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> praet è andato al leicester. via il miglior centrocampista, via il miglior difensore (andersen), quagliarella che magari sta un po' tirando il fiato ed ecco che la samp è indebolita di brutto.



Ma che sono giocatoretti su, manco fossero andati in big poi, al Leicester Lol


----------



## shevchampions (28 Settembre 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> praet è andato al leicester. via il miglior centrocampista, via il miglior difensore (andersen), quagliarella che magari sta un po' tirando il fiato ed ecco che la samp è indebolita di brutto.



Si, però l'anno scorso era tutt'altra squadra, come diamo credito a Conte diamolo anche a Giampaolo, che con giocatori veramente mediocri ha fatto molto di più di questo schifo che vediamo oggi.



iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma che sono giocatoretti su, manco fossero andati in big poi, al Leicester Lol



Esatto...


----------



## Wildbone (28 Settembre 2019)

È qui che ci si strappa i capelli per l'Inter?


----------



## Milanlove (28 Settembre 2019)

Conte è formidabile, ma anche i loro giocatori sono anni luce davanti ai nostri.
Pure Bastoni, il loro quarto/quinto difensore centrale è più bravo di quasi tutti i nostri e con Romagnoli sinceramente non vedo molte differenze.
Sensi se continua così diventa il faro della nazionale. Brozovic ormai anche lui è a un passo dall'essere top player in quel ruolo. Skriniar, De Vrij li conosciamo. 
Cosa devi dirgli. Hanno un signor allenatore e una rosa di tutto rispetto. 

Inutile e umiliante paragonare l'Inter al Milan.


----------



## Goro (28 Settembre 2019)

Ad essere interisti si gode tantissimo quest'anno tra Conte e gli acquisti, tra Sensi top player soffiato a noi, noi in zona retrocessione...


----------



## Prealpi (28 Settembre 2019)

Grazie ad una genialità di Sanchez partita riaperta


----------



## Prealpi (28 Settembre 2019)

Certo che il portiere della Sampdoria è proprio un fenomeno, 20 milioni.. Meglio non dire nulla


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Settembre 2019)

Anche in 10 asfaltano tutti. Ci vuole tempo cit.

Io bannerei chi non voleva conte al milan per giampaolo. Ogni giornata di campionato che passa mi parte un nervoso se ripenso a certi vaneggiamenti.


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2019)

Conte è l'unico allenatore al mondo che in due mesi riesce a fare il lavoro che gli altri fanno in un anno.


----------



## uolfetto (28 Settembre 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma che sono giocatoretti su, manco fossero andati in big poi, al Leicester Lol



era solo per dire che praet non è più in questa samp. poi giocatoroni, giocatorini o giocatoretti se mi davano praet e andersen io me li mettevo volentieri nella rosa di questo milan.


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Settembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Sanchez sta già in Super Sayan God
> 
> Pazzesco Conte...



Eh ma è gobbo, meglio il maestro Giampaolo


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Settembre 2019)

Hanno un culo spaventoso da ormai 2-3 anni ma quello che stupisce è che non svanisce mai. Detto questo hanno una gran bella squadra e Conte incide molto, attaccano in 10 contro 11 pazzesco


----------



## Gre-No-Li (28 Settembre 2019)

Non vorrei essere nei tifosi milanisti, a cui, dopo 6 giornate, resta una scelta difficile e amara: augurarsi una vittoria dell'Inter per spezzare il dominio gobbo, o sperare ancora in una vittoria juve per evitare gli inevitabili sfottò...


----------



## gemy (28 Settembre 2019)

Mi dispiace dirlo ma che carattere ha l'inter in dieci sembravano uno in più anni luce da noi purtroppo


----------



## davidelynch (28 Settembre 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> È qui che ci si strappa i capelli per l'Inter?



Mettiti in coda perché siamo in tanti e abbiamo tutti la t-shirt con il faccione di conte sopra


----------



## Lambro (28 Settembre 2019)

L'Inter si stabilisce ormai serenamente nelle top 3 del campionato, che vinca lo scudetto o meno conterà fino ad un certo punto (vedi Liverpool tanto per dire).
L'importante è stabilirsi in champions con una società dalle idee chiare ed un allenatore che è un fuoriclasse assoluto.
Alzano i ricavi alzano il livello , già quest'anno prendendo Lukaku e Godin , attirando il prestito di Sanchez, trattenendo gente come Skrjniar ,azzeccando Sensi piu' che mai, gia' quest'anno dicevo fanno uno step importantissimo in avanti.
Peccato, per il Milan la vedo ormai quasi impossibile, durissima, tornare ad alti livelli.
Durissima.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Settembre 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Eh ma è gobbo, meglio il maestro Giampaolo



Che,per altro, è interista


----------



## Butcher (28 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> L'Inter si stabilisce ormai serenamente nelle top 3 del campionato, che vinca lo scudetto o meno conterà fino ad un certo punto (vedi Liverpool tanto per dire).
> L'importante è stabilirsi in champions con una società dalle idee chiare ed un allenatore che è un fuoriclasse assoluto.
> Alzano i ricavi alzano il livello , già quest'anno prendendo Lukaku e Godin , attirando il prestito di Sanchez, trattenendo gente come Skrjniar ,azzeccando Sensi piu' che mai, gia' quest'anno dicevo fanno uno step importantissimo in avanti.
> Peccato, *per il Milan la vedo ormai quasi impossibile, durissima, tornare ad alti livelli.
> Durissima*.



Mettetevi il cuore il pace. Il Milan è definitivamente una squadra da 6° posto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2019)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Mettetevi il cuore il pace. Il Milan è definitivamente una squadra da 6° posto.



Per il sesto posto bisognerà sudare sangue.


----------



## iceman. (28 Settembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per il sesto posto bisognerà sudare sangue.



Nel senso che arriviamo sesti partendo dalla 20ima, quindi 14imi.


----------



## Manue (28 Settembre 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Anche in 10 asfaltano tutti. Ci vuole tempo cit.
> 
> Io bannerei chi non voleva conte al milan per giampaolo. Ogni giornata di campionato che passa mi parte un nervoso se ripenso a certi vaneggiamenti.



Ma lui non sarebbe mai venuto al Milan,
in questo Milan.


----------



## ilcondompelato (28 Settembre 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Anche in 10 asfaltano tutti. Ci vuole tempo cit.
> 
> Io bannerei chi non voleva conte al milan per giampaolo. Ogni giornata di campionato che passa mi parte un nervoso se ripenso a certi vaneggiamenti.



Conte prende 12 l'anno e noi non possiamo permettercelo.
A parte questo, lui non sarebbe venuto perché avrebbe preteso una campagna acquisti che non potevamo garantirgli.
Inutile stare a discutere di un qualcosa di irrealizzabile.
Il ns bonus ce lo siamo giocato due anni fa sperperando 200 e passa mln.
In quel contesto andava preso e assecondato conte, invece si è preferito fare gestire in autonomia il tesoretto a due incompetenti


----------



## gabri65 (28 Settembre 2019)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> Conte prende 12 l'anno e noi non possiamo permettercelo.
> A parte questo, lui non sarebbe venuto perché avrebbe preteso una campagna acquisti che non potevamo garantirgli.
> Inutile stare a discutere di un qualcosa di irrealizzabile.
> Il ns bonus ce lo siamo giocato due anni fa sperperando 200 e passa mln.
> In quel contesto andava preso e assecondato conte, invece si è preferito fare gestire in autonomia il tesoretto a due incompetenti





ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> Conte prende 12 l'anno e noi non possiamo permettercelo.
> A parte questo, lui non sarebbe venuto perché avrebbe preteso una campagna acquisti che non potevamo garantirgli.
> Inutile stare a discutere di un qualcosa di irrealizzabile.
> Il ns bonus ce lo siamo giocato due anni fa sperperando 200 e passa mln.
> In quel contesto andava preso e assecondato conte, invece si è preferito fare gestire in autonomia il tesoretto a due incompetenti





ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> Conte prende 12 l'anno e noi non possiamo permettercelo.
> A parte questo, lui non sarebbe venuto perché avrebbe preteso una campagna acquisti che non potevamo garantirgli.
> Inutile stare a discutere di un qualcosa di irrealizzabile.
> Il ns bonus ce lo siamo giocato due anni fa sperperando 200 e passa mln.
> In quel contesto andava preso e assecondato conte, invece si è preferito fare gestire in autonomia il tesoretto a due incompetenti



Vediamo se a scriverla più volte finalmente viene compresa questa (semplice) cosa.


----------



## numero 3 (28 Settembre 2019)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> Conte prende 12 l'anno e noi non possiamo permettercelo.
> A parte questo, lui non sarebbe venuto perché avrebbe preteso una campagna acquisti che non potevamo garantirgli.
> Inutile stare a discutere di un qualcosa di irrealizzabile.
> Il ns bonus ce lo siamo giocato due anni fa sperperando 200 e passa mln.
> In quel contesto andava preso e assecondato conte, invece si è preferito fare gestire in autonomia il tesoretto a due incompetenti



Magari a continuare a sottolinearlo lo capiscono tutti...
Ovviamente quoto


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Settembre 2019)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Non vorrei essere nei tifosi milanisti, a cui, dopo 6 giornate, resta una scelta difficile e amara: augurarsi una vittoria dell'Inter per spezzare il dominio gobbo, o sperare ancora in una vittoria juve per evitare gli inevitabili sfottò...



sei interista? perchè gre-no-li???

io non vorrei essere in voi invece. con la juve che vi sequestrerà con le "cattive" l'ennesimo scudetto. voi a bruciare, loro a festeggiare...


----------



## Lambro (28 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vediamo se a scriverla più volte finalmente viene compresa questa (semplice) cosa.



Nella sua stessa essenza, il forum di internet, nasce il fallo.
In tanti non leggono le risposte, leggono il thread e commentano, solitamente sono quelli con meno tempo e molto piu' probabilmente meno attenzione per leggere qua e là, scrivono solo la loro idea fregandosene di tutto il resto.
Per questo spunterà sempre, sempre , qualcuno che dirà in questo caso che dovevamo prendere Conte.

Come già detto non sarebbe mai venuto, è un top allenatore ed è andato in una squadra/società con già una base solida ed in rampa di lancio.
Ha pure rifiutato la Roma.


----------



## diavolo (28 Settembre 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vediamo se a scriverla più volte finalmente viene compresa questa (semplice) cosa.



Scrivi anche quanto prendono Giampaolo,Gazidis,Massara,Boban e Maldini.
Conte ti porta in champions,loro no.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Settembre 2019)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Nella sua stessa essenza, il forum di internet, nasce il fallo.
> In tanti non leggono le risposte, leggono il thread e commentano, solitamente sono quelli con meno tempo e molto piu' probabilmente meno attenzione per leggere qua e là, scrivono solo la loro idea fregandosene di tutto il resto.
> Per questo spunterà sempre, sempre , qualcuno che dirà in questo caso che dovevamo prendere Conte.
> 
> ...



Ma certo, capisco. Il mio era un commento semiironico, per rimarcare il fatto che a mio parere è perfettamente inutile invelenirsi tutte le volte contro ostacoli insormontabili. Nonostante non sopporti Conte (come persona), riconosco che forse sarebbe stato il miglior allenatore da prendere per dare una risistemata a questa squadra, non tanto per il gioco quanto per l'atteggiamento e la disciplina. Il solito motivo per cui ad oggi non possiamo permetterci grandi campioni.

Secca dirlo, ma con questa società dobbiamo andare avanti a pane e acqua per un po'. Senza smettere di sognare, dovremmo però essere secondo me un po' più realisti. E lo spirito del post non era quello di biasimare.



diavolo ha scritto:


> Scrivi anche quanto prendono Giampaolo,Gazidis,Massara,Boban e Maldini.
> Conte ti porta in champions,loro no.



Di nuovo, considerazione già fatta da me, poco tempo fa. Probabilmente non hai letto il post, e quindi ti riscrivo il concetto brevemente.

Anzitutto Giampaolo guadagna in misura relativa, mi sembra 2M contro stipendi molto superiori di altri allenatori.

Per quanto riguarda i veri dirigenti, considera che Elliott è un conglomerato finanziario. Come tutte le multinazionali e più in generale per le organizzazioni ordoliberiste e speculative, basa la sua forza su persone che lavorano con la testa ad una scrivania, i famosi "managers". Quelli che citi sono managers. Secondo la cultura, è impensabile per loro che persone operative, cioè giocatori ad allenatore, guadagnino di più dei managers. E' semplicemente una follia. Questo perché, sempre per cultura, credono che i managers abbiano poteri soprannaturali. Infatti sono stati presi giocatori giovani e a basso costo. Sono sicuro che Donnarumma viene mal digerito, ed Higuain e Bakayoko sono stati determinanti nella rottura con Leonardo.

Questa è la mia visione, ovviamente opinabile quanto vuoi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Settembre 2019)

rispondo ai vari che parlano del problema dell'ingaggio di conte, sviando il tema reale dei miei commenti e di altri.


Non voglio neanche discutere di possibilità o meno. Il concetto è uno solo:

Tanti tifosi non volevano Conte e preferivano Giampollo. Fine. Il resto è aria fritta.

Fattibilità reale o meno di Conte al Milan, non c'entra nulla nel ragionamento che molti si ritrovano qui a scrivere. Trovo pretestuoso usare questa cosa come scusante.
Eh, ma conte al milan non veniva cit.

Peccato che tanti tifosi al Milan non lo volevano uguale.

Ribadisco che c'era gente che ha scritto, testuali parole: "meglio la B di Conte al Milan".

Gente felice di giampollo e sicura del fallimento di Conte. Conte gobbo cit.

Ora venire qui a tirare fuori il pretesto dell'ingaggio di Conte come scusa a posteriori è puerile. Se il Milan ci avesse provato e conte avesse rifiutato sarebbe stato un conto, se dei tifosi del Milan non avessero scritto "meglio la B" di Conte al Milan, sarebbe stato un conto, se dei tifosi del Milan non avessero scritto meglio giampollo che insegna calcio, sarebbe stato un conto...

Peccato che così non è. Non tirate fuori quindi la scusa dell'ingaggio per favore


----------



## gabri65 (29 Settembre 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> rispondo ai vari che parlano del problema dell'ingaggio di conte, sviando il tema reale dei miei commenti e di altri.
> 
> 
> Non voglio neanche discutere di possibilità o meno. Il concetto è uno solo:
> ...



Non so se ti riferisci a me, non credo di aver mai scritto una cosa del genere, e l'ho anche sottolineato nel post. Le mie erano considerazioni puramente speculative (ma secondo me plausibili) del perché Conte non può venire al Milan, senza tenere conto che non è dato sapere se ci abbiamo provato, e se lui ha rifiutato. Non era una opposizione per Conte al Milan, o contro coloro che lo auspicano.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Settembre 2019)

Ragazzi non ci facciamo male da soli : il paragone con l'inter è impietoso.
I nerazzurri vengono da due anni di spalletti con due qualificazioni in champions. Erano una squadra prettamente fisica ma con alcune eccellenze. 
Dopo l'ultimo mercato hanno perso il miglior giocatore (icardi ) ma hanno immesso in rosa : sanchez, lukaku, godin più due giovani italiani (sensi e barella) che hanno tre campionati italiani alle spalle.
Ci rendiamo conto quanto possano apportare alla causa sanchez, godin e lukaku?
Noi prendiamo giovanotti di belle speranze, loro prendono certezze.
Anche l'inter se comprasse solo lazaro, bastoni e biraghi farebbe fatica.
La scelta dell'allenatore è solo la conseguenza delle ambizioni e della dimensione : l'inter di conte nasce da quella si spalletti prima e di mancini ancora prima.


----------



## admin (29 Settembre 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> rispondo ai vari che parlano del problema dell'ingaggio di conte, sviando il tema reale dei miei commenti e di altri.
> 
> 
> Non voglio neanche discutere di possibilità o meno. Il concetto è uno solo:
> ...



Perfetto.

Tra l’altro versiamo una marea di soldi al peggior AD della Serie A.


----------



## Goro (29 Settembre 2019)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> Conte prende 12 l'anno e noi non possiamo permettercelo.
> A parte questo, lui non sarebbe venuto perché avrebbe preteso una campagna acquisti che non potevamo garantirgli.
> Inutile stare a discutere di un qualcosa di irrealizzabile.
> Il ns bonus ce lo siamo giocato due anni fa sperperando 200 e passa mln.
> In quel contesto andava preso e assecondato conte, invece si è preferito fare gestire in autonomia il tesoretto a due incompetenti



Per precisare, quello non era un bonus ma una condanna a morte voluta e molto subdola, come giustamente Pallotta aveva provato a far notare... solo noi accecati non ce ne volevamo accorgere, molto ironico perchè pensavamo fosse la nostra salvezza quella campagna acquisti.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Settembre 2019)

Con un qualsiasi altro allenatore l'Inter a oggi avrebbe:

1) vinto comunque la prima con il Lecce
2) pareggiato/perso a cagliari
3) pareggiato in casa con l'udinese per il solito calo alle prime difficoltà
4) vinto comunque il derby perché siamo bravi a resuscitarli
5) pareggiato o perso con la Lazie
6) pareggiato o perso a Genova

invece ha 6 vittorie su 6 sti gatti!!


----------



## Milanlove (29 Settembre 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Con un qualsiasi altro allenatore l'Inter a oggi avrebbe:
> 
> 1) vinto comunque la prima con il Lecce
> 2) pareggiato/perso a cagliari
> ...



mah...
io non vedo in Italia rose migliori dell'Inter tolte quelle di Juve e Napoli. A leggere le tue previsioni potrebbe avere 11 punti in meno. Solo 1 in più di noi. A te pare che la differenza tra noi e loro sia solo di 1 punto con tra l'altro lo scontro diretto vinto a loro favore?

Ogni anno sento discorsi di questo tipo dove l'Inter fa schifo e più o meno è simile a noi, poi però puntualmente ogni anno loro vincono i derby e ci arrivano sistematicamente davanti in campionato.

non sarà per caso che anno dopo anno stanno facendo una squadra sempre più forte e sempre più distante dalla nostra?
Noi finchè non prenderemo coscienza di questa cosa continueremo a roderci il fegato per nulla.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (29 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sei interista? perchè gre-no-li???
> 
> io non vorrei essere in voi invece. con la juve che vi sequestrerà con le "cattive" l'ennesimo scudetto. voi a bruciare, loro a festeggiare...



Interista assolutamente no, sono juventino. Volevo dire che per i milanisti deve essere drammatico essere posti di fronte a una scelta del genere. All'opposto io non avrei dubbi a scegliere il Milan...


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Settembre 2019)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Interista assolutamente no, sono juventino. Volevo dire che per i milanisti deve essere drammatico essere posti di fronte a una scelta del genere. All'opposto io non avrei dubbi a scegliere il Milan...



mah per me no sarò comunque contento del fatto che una la prenderà nel didietro.
guardo illato positivo...

perchè hai il trio del milan come nick?


----------



## Gre-No-Li (29 Settembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> perchè hai il trio del milan come nick?



Visto che sono in un forum del Milan ho deciso di mettere il mitico trio come nick.


----------



## ilcondompelato (29 Settembre 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> rispondo ai vari che parlano del problema dell'ingaggio di conte, sviando il tema reale dei miei commenti e di altri.
> 
> 
> Non voglio neanche discutere di possibilità o meno. Il concetto è uno solo:
> ...



Io non l'ho scritto, anzi.


----------

